

Geeks vs Nerds: Are you a geek, or a nerd? - andreiursan
http://www.mastersinit.org/geeks-vs-nerds/

======
claudius
Someone mixed up ‘Geek’ and ‘Hipster’.

------
dragonbonheur
This thing is so retarded and stereotyped...

